# [meta] Where are my Avatar and Signature?



## Teflon Billy (Feb 6, 2002)

I mean really...what happened?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 6, 2002)

The boards went BLACKP!  And Morrus went GASP!  And PCat went HURN?  And the boardmembers went !  And so Morrus went CLIP!  And the icons went BLARGH!  And the avatars went KAPUT!

Basically, they were slowing the boards down too much, so they're gone.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 6, 2002)

I loved the answer you gave before the clarification

Did PCat really go HURN?


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 6, 2002)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *I loved the answer you gave before the clarification
> 
> Did PCat really go HURN? *




I'd swear he went "Aarrrmeow?" but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Ruvion (Feb 6, 2002)

No, I think you're partly right.  PC did go "Meow?"


----------



## MythandLore (Feb 6, 2002)

Try putting this in meta next time if it's meta.
Go here and see if there are any answers for you.
http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2519
Hope this helps.


----------

